# South Bend Turn Buckel ?



## bisley45 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello everyone I am in need of some pictures and dimensions of the turn buckles for the floor mounted counter shaft like these. Mine are bent up pretty bad and am needing to get me some replacements.

Thanks for any help Brian


----------



## compsurge (Mar 9, 2015)

At first glance, I don't think there is anything particularly special about them. If you can find the thread pitch and diameter, you should be able to source a replacement from anywhere that supplies them. Is the image you uploaded of your countershaft or a reference image?

McMaster-Carr carries some here, but I don't know if any of them will match up to what is on the South Bend. You can likely find less expensive alternatives as well - your local home improvement store may have some in stock.


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 9, 2015)

Also try Grainger or a farm supply store.  Those look off the shelf turnbuckles to me.  I couldn't see the eye to well if they were special or not.  Good luck with your rebuild.


----------



## bisley45 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and yes that is my counter shaft pictured. as far as the turn buckles go the part I am mostly trying to find are the threaded parts they have a different kind of end that fits in side of a slot. here is a picture


----------



## catskinner (Mar 26, 2015)

I would make new eyes out of round stock or get some pad eyes of the proper size. Then cut the bent part off and if you don't weld yourself take them to a shop and have them welded on.


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 26, 2015)

bisley45 said:


> Hello everyone I am in need of some pictures and dimensions of the turn buckles for the floor mounted counter shaft like these. Mine are bent up pretty bad and am needing to get me some replacements.
> 
> Thanks for any help Brian


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 26, 2015)

i got mine at ace hardware


----------



## bgraves (Mar 26, 2015)

bisley45 said:


> Thanks for the replies and yes that is my counter shaft pictured. as far as the turn buckles go the part I am mostly trying to find are the threaded parts they have a different kind of end that fits in side of a slot. here is a picture



I made my ends from cold rolled.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 26, 2015)

If you have deep pockets and want to get all fancy marine turnbuckles are available.  Typically the threaded ends are stainless and the bodies are bronze so they don't seize up.  Avoid the closed body turnbuckles, they are just evil. 

Threaded ends (both right and left hand)
http://www.riggingandhardare.com/c-655-threaded-eyes.aspxw

Bodies (bronze or chromed bronze open body) 
http://www.riggingandhardware.com/c-1055-open-body.aspx


----------



## Thoro (Mar 26, 2015)

CluelessNewB said:


> If you have deep pockets and want to get all fancy marine turnbuckles are available.  Typically the threaded ends are stainless and the bodies are bronze so they don't seize up.  Avoid the closed body turnbuckles, they are just evil.
> 
> Threaded ends (both right and left hand)
> http://www.riggingandhardare.com/c-655-threaded-eyes.aspxw
> ...




That's a lot cheaper than I thought it would be.......Cool to know about.


----------

